# Traffic counting and displaying

## Dragon

greetings

I dont know if i have posted this in the right place but i was trying to figure out a way to keep trach of who on my network was using the most internet traffic throughout the month and display it in a nice graph

any one have any ideas? 

ive looked at mrtg but it looks a bit to complex to set up but it at least diplays it the way i want

iptraf logs the traffic ok but i need nice graphs to show the other people in the flat

we access the internet through PPP, and have 4 PCs on the network

I would be greatfull for any help

Dragon

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

u can try nw-scanners like ettercap, ethereal...

kc  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tkdack

Look into mrtg some more, it's not that hard.

Also search freshmeat,net for ipac-ng.

Use ipac-ng to add the IP accounting rules in with IPTables, from there you run fetchipac (part of ipac-ng) every 5 mins to get the accounting info.  Then all you need is a small script to parse the output from ipacsum and feed it into mrtg.

Look in the contrib directory of mrtg for examples.

----------

